# F0 Function



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I have an older Kato RS11.
I have installed a Digitrax DH165KO decoder in it.
The forward light works going forward and the reverse light works going in reverse.

The problem is that I can not turn the lights off with the F0 function button on the throttle.

I have 2 other DH165KO decoders in engines and the F0 button works fine.

I have reset this decoder several times.
I tried changing the ID to another loco that turns the lights off but the F0 still does not work with this loco.

I have double checked the wiring several times. Just 4 wires. 2 blue, a white and a yellow.

Any ideas?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I would contact Digitrax since the reset did not work.


----------

